# 1500 Point Eldar List



## wisedeatheater (Apr 18, 2012)

hey I need some help on this list I want it to be good against Dark Eldar, Imperial Guard, and Tou.
Hq
Eldrad 
Avatar
Elite's
10 Wraith guard
+Warlock
+destrutor
+Spirt seer
Troops
6 guardian jetbikes 
+warlock
+ embolden
6 guardian jetbikes 
+warlock
+ embolden
Heavy support
Wraith lord
+bright lance
+ missile launcher
Wraith lord
+bright lance
+ missile launcher
Fast attacks
2 vypers 
+star cannons
+holofields
+spirt stones


----------

